# Cache Bear



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Finally got some pictures of a bear we killed on the Cache Unit near Bug Lake on June 1st. The gal in the picture was the one with the tag. The bear was a nice mature boar and squared right at 6 feet. I'm always interested to hear of bear sightings on the Cache, the summer bear pursuit season for dogs is on now so if anyone sees a bear or hears of one I'd appreciate hearing about it.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice job! 
In the past I belive you indicated there were not many bears between the Idaho border and I-80. Do they seem to be gaining poplulation? I spend a lot of time on the Cache and never even worried before.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Nice job!
> In the past I belive you indicated there were not many bears between the Idaho border and I-80. Do they seem to be gaining poplulation? I spend a lot of time on the Cache and never even worried before.


There are still not a lot of bear on the Cache unit, but the population is increasing. The last three spring seasons have seen bear taken on the Cache/Ogden/East Canyon combined unit....one in Logan Canyon, one by Porcupine Reservior, and the one this year by Bug Lake. Most of the bear we do have, I suspect, have wandered in from other areas. The bear killed in Logan Canyon for instance, had an ear tag from Idaho where it was caught near Palisades Reservior a few years earlier.

All three bear killed so far on the combined units have been boars......and with a couple notable exceptions, every track or trail cam photo I have personally examined have been boars as well. Boars are more prone to wander and set up residence in new areas than sows, which in my mind explains why the bear we do have up here seem to be disproportionately male. There are a couple of breeding age sows now that I am aware of, so hopefully we can establish our own huntable resident population.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

That is pretty cool. I always heard the Cache unit was hard to get a bear and didn't have too much success.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'll keep an eye out and let you know if I see anything.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats to the hunter! Nice bear!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Glad she got the bear! That's one less predator for me to be scared of while hiking around in the dark. 



> The bear killed in Logan Canyon for instance, had an ear tag from Idaho where it was caught near Palisade Reservior a few years earlier.


Ironically, I saw two bears at Palisade Reservoir just last week.


----------

